# New Fish!



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, I was at my LFS today, and they had a tank of about 10 juvie _Copadichromis borleyi_ "Kadango", and I just had to have another! I picked out one that I hope is a female (looked more female-ish than some of the other juvies), so I'll have a true trio. She's only about 1.5" right now, but they grow really fast. I'll get some pics up as soon as she's through acclimating!


----------



## mk_ultra (Feb 26, 2005)

I've bought fish the same way. Sometimes the fish seems more female-ish.


----------



## Physicsboy (Mar 15, 2005)

I recently acquired some of these. I am a big fan of the Copadichromis genus...

I have a small group, but can't make out what sex they are yet. I have had these before...grew up into breeding group of adults. 

They look great...not only the males. In addition, they are excellent dither fish as they swim out in the open a lot.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I still haven't been able to get a decent pic of her because she swims so fast! I already have a pair (about 5" long each), but in the year that I've had them, they've never spawned. I'm hoping that when the new one grows up she'll encourage my male to spawn!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow..good luck!


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: New Fish... Again!*

Well, the little Kadango "girl" that I bought a few weeks ago has started to look more and more like a little boy (dorsal fin is getting more pointed), so I bought another today that I'm sure is a female. She's the same size as the other juvie that I have, but has much rounder (and brighter red) fins. Just thought I'd give an update...


----------

